# New to the Forum!! Greetings!



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, 
I own a small business and direct/operate a Ninjutsu Training Dojo..
I look forward to getting involved in the forums fun!

Take care and see you around!!

Jon.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Jon 

Where abouts are you located and what type of school is it? (One of the Kans or an offshoot or complete stand alone?)

Welcome to MT from a fellow noob to the forums.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 2, 2011)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 2, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 2, 2011)

welcome to MT


----------



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Hey Jon
> 
> Where abouts are you located and what type of school is it? (One of the Kans or an offshoot or complete stand alone?)



We are an Offshoot... Ive had a hard time continuing my training with a Sensei that has retired.. So I branched off to start the Kumori Ryu..
We are in Illinois and soon we will be in Colorado!!

Thanks for your interest!!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you in the threads!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Slipper (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------

